
Personal CRM for friendships/colleagues/etc - handpickednames
http://simplerm.co/
======
detaro
Screenshots/demo account/anything to show what to expect inside?

Esp since only social media log-in is pretty much a no-no for me (although
nowadays good to have as an option, since others feel the opposite)

Firefox shows a security warning for the log-in screen due to no HTTPS, and
trying HTTPS shows warnings since a) the cert is only for www.simplerm.co and
b) expired.

